# Living in GDL



## eriver90 (Jun 28, 2009)

I am US Citizen and moving down to GDL in few weeks and looking for short term place to stay till find permanent house. Can anyone give me some ideas on short term place to stay that is in walking distance to stores, shopping, bars, nitelife or an also what areas to look at to live permanently, do not drive so need to be close to things. Thanks for your help... AW


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's a tall order for a metropolitan area of over six million with many different areas. I would suggest that you book a hotel or B&B for a month and spend that time getting familiar with the city.
For example; good neighborhoods won't have bars and nightclubs but they will have fine restaurants. Taxis are plentiful and, once you learn your way around, the bus system can be handy. I trust that you speak Spanish, as that will go a long way toward learning your way around the area.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i just had a friend stay at a small hotel.motel..... it was very affordable and very clean.. i cant remember the name but i can give you the short directions from the mezon ejecutivo hotel wich had no rooms when my friend came down to visit... mezon ejecutivo is 200 feet from quinta real on ave mexico . zapopan... i basically walked out of the mezon and drove to the intersection...... i went straight (same direction i was traveling from mezon and made the first right turn..... small clean neighboorhood.. i passed the first street and the place was on the left hand side... we paid 650 pesos for the room with kitchen....


----------

